# Looking for info on the lesser church councils of the early church



## Pergamum (Jan 14, 2016)

In another thread we are discussing the first 7 major church councils.

I'd love to have a list detail/s about the lesser church councils of the early church, such as the 1st and 2nd Council of Orange (441 and 529)..or even those before this time.

Here is a Wicki on this topic, but I thought you guys might have better resources: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_church_councils_(pre-ecumenical)




> the Council of Rome of 155
> the Council of Rome of 193
> the Council of Ephesus of 193
> the Council of Carthage of 251
> ...



I'd really love to read of these councils chronologically so that I can grasp the slow development of Catholic doctrine as each generation passes.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 14, 2016)

Does Philip Schaff still carry the weight he once did on the topic?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't remember him covering these lesser councils much.


----------



## ZackF (Jan 15, 2016)

Most works I've seen or heard of are on the "ecumenical" councils. I think you'll have to research them independently and glean the information from historical surveys. You can get a decent introduction on the lesser councils here.


----------

